# Custom Rod wrapping prices???



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

I know this is a loaded question without giving specifics on type of rod and such, but to give an idea of what I was thinking about, I usually buy 7ft Shimano bait casters that come out to around $130 a piece. Now with that in mind, is it feasible to attempt to find a rod builder who can make custom wraps, have a comparable quality of rod, and still keep it near that price range? I have been throwing aroundd the idea of finding someone who can build a rod that had wrapping that commemorated, or where themed from symbols from my time in the Army. Thanks for the help guys!

Art


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

Only if they are willing to work for less than a minimum wage. Quality custom work demands time and produces a superior product to what you find in factory rods that are mass produced.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey BD! Good question, but Stan is right over what most of us build. My guides alone will run $50 - $75 minimum, not counting the blank, reel seat, grips, thread, finish, etc...I am sure you could get together with a builder and produce something in that price range, but you would have to be careful about your component selection, or it wouldn't be worth the time. I think for what you are talking about, $200 would be a more realistic price range that I think people would pony up for a commemorative rod.

There are occassions where we will chip in and build a rod for a veteran coming home for free. Are you talking about something to sell in the store for nostalgia purposes or for our veterans coming home from war?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great response Stan & Terrynj. I would agree,most builders are happy to support our Vets and $200.00 would build an ok theme rod.
Airborne
Paul


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

All makes sense, and I do appreciate the feed back. And based on what yall are saying, and with yalls experience, being a custom rod and all, I would agree that $200 rod wouldn't be out of the question. Thanks again guys!


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Terrynj said:


> Hey BD! Good question, but Stan is right over what most of us build. My guides alone will run $50 - $75 minimum, not counting the blank, reel seat, grips, thread, finish, etc...I am sure you could get together with a builder and produce something in that price range, but you would have to be careful about your component selection, or it wouldn't be worth the time. I think for what you are talking about, $200 would be a more realistic price range that I think people would pony up for a commemorative rod.
> 
> There are occassions where we will chip in and build a rod for a veteran coming home for free. Are you talking about something to sell in the store for nostalgia purposes or for our veterans coming home from war?


Quick question about your guides...when you pay this much are we talking about the same type of guided that come out on the "normal mass produced production rods", or are these the titanium type?


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

I know there are probably hundreds of rod builders on here and not to change the subject to bad, but i myself am looking for a local (houston area) rod builder to build me a commemerative rod for my late father that was my best friend and guide in East matty. If anyone could give some references to this. Thanks!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

barleydog said:


> Quick question about your guides...when you pay this much are we talking about the same type of guided that come out on the "normal mass produced production rods", or are these the titanium type?


They are the full Titanium, not plated. The guides on production rods in that price range are around $25 for a set. Some may use a little better ones, but they run in to the same problem as custom builders with the economics.


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Good morning,

Price for a well designed and crafted custom fishing rod? Always a provocative but good question.

I always tell folks it is their job to gather as much info about builders/wrappers, their hows and whys, components used, references from some of their customers and how they structure the final price of the rod. You can have a custom rod made for less than $100 or pay thousands for a very special rod crafted by a very special rod craftsman.

Many areas of the US have varied costs of living and this will impact the cost of the rod. In my area it costs $97/hr to have a car repaired at the local shop. Taxes on an average size home are $10,000. Rod builders around here do not work for $5/hr.

Remember you are asking to have a special rod crafted for you. As a good friend always says, "There are builders and there are wrappers." You do not want a wrapper unless you instruct the wrapper every step of the way. You want a knowledgeable builder who understands what you want, what you will need for the type of catching plannned, will ask you all the needed questions and then design/craft you the catching tool of your dreams. Understand this, you are also paying for his knowledge and experience. It is the team approach.

Remember many times when you go CHEAP you get CHEAP. Of course there are high priced wrappers who build CHEAP.

Buyer beware. Remember the times a top shelf rod was purchased CHEAP to find out it was built on a second/blem or worse!!!

Neil


----------



## BigJohnBlair (Apr 18, 2006)

So right Neil and Terry.........A customer wanted a me to do a blem for him and talked me into it and I have regreted it ever since. No problems but that is not what I do....I use blems for students in the summer but not for the public anymore.......CAN'T STAND THE PRESSURE.....


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Good Point and good advice. I don't mean to insult anyone or insinuate that their craftmanship is over priced. As my wife would say, I never skimp when it comes to buy/paying for quality stuff. I just don't/didn't know and that's why I wanted to ask. I've never met or spoken to a rod builder, and have always bought my stuff at the stores or shows. I do appreciate all the direction I'm getting though both on here and through PM's..please keep it coming.

So onward with the questions for you rod builders...Where do people find out about yall? Do yall have websites, or are you guys word of mouth only?



captneilf said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Price for a well designed and crafted custom fishing rod? Always a provocative but good question.
> 
> ...


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Barleydog


Hi,

If you place your cursor over a posters name and click on it a list of options related to the poster shows up. One of the lines when clicked on will send you to the posters home site. A good way to learn about the person's business.

I enjoy this site for all the good folks who post and willingly show their work for others to enjoy. With respect I will say they most seem to be reluctant to promote their businesses. I am a new member and maybe there is a definite reason I am not aware of.

Feel free to PM any builder to get more info.

Capt Neil


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm only speaking for myself...I'm a hobby builder. I use this board to learn/share info w/ other builders, not to promote a business. If I was looking to actively pursue business on here, I would first become a sponsor on this board...to be fair to Monty Weeks, the owner. I build via word-of-mouth from past customers, and that keeps me as busy as spare time allows, and still have fun with it... maybe when I retire from my day job I'll do the website/sponsor thang. Jerry


----------

